# Tracking problems with the forum upgrade [Post here]



## Mike Bobbitt

Yep, stuff is broken. A LOT of stuff.

I knew even heading in to the upgrade that I would not be able to fix everything right away, and this thread will act as a "clearinghouse" for the numerous problems that have shown up associated with the recent forum upgrade. I can't guarantee a timely fix or even status update on everything, but I will do my best.

Thanks for bearing with me through all this.

*Mike's Naughty List*

Now tracked here: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/92989.0.html


Cheers
Mike


----------



## kkwd

It looks a bit strange but I can still access the forums. In "Post Reply" preview and spell check work. I'll see if post works in a second when I send this your way.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

blah, don't like the new colour schem Mike.


----------



## PMedMoe

I don't care, just the fact that I can even get on here makes me happy!!!!! I was in withdrawals all day!!  :'(


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

It's not my new colour scheme, it's the forum default... Now for the lengthy task of recreating that old familiar green... and blue, and grey and other blue. Yikes.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> It's not my new colour scheme, it's the forum default... Now for the lengthy task of recreating that old familiar green... and blue, and grey and other blue. Yikes.



Gotcha, Mike.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Hope the craziness of the transition wraps up soon for you, Mike.

Not critical, but noticed that on some fora with attachments:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/83742.0.html
I can clearly see the number of downloads for the attachments at the bottom of the posts, but for other fora:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/82556.0/all.html
I can't - it gets broken up.

I'm OK with the colour change, but I find the Subject box a bit harder to read with the darker background with black font.

Take care....


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Chat room seems to be broken.

Says I need 10 posts and 3 hours online.
And there is a loggin screen too.


----------



## Kirkhill

Mike, don't sweat the small stuff......

You'll get this fixed when you get it fixed.  One more time, thanks for hosting this site and putting in the effort you do.

Cheers, Chris.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Thanks Chris... it'll all come together with a bit of time and patience... and it'll be better than before.

Tony I had a look and saw download counts for all attachments... Not sure what happened there but I'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

New forum software does not like IE 8 RC1 had to use the compatibility settings.

EDITED TO ADD 

Calendar at bottom of Forums page does not list items in a list fashion. Instead it uses commas to separate the entries.

(Sorry if it seems I'm picky but just giving the site a going over so you get all the bugs out when time permits.)


----------



## PMedMoe

When you open a thread, the links to go back to the main forum are at the top of the page only, none at the bottom.

(These ones:  Army.ca Forums >The Newsroom >International Situation & World News >Topic)


----------



## kkwd

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> New forum software does not like IE 8 RC1 had to use the compatibility settings.
> 
> EDITED TO ADD
> 
> Calendar at bottom of Forums page does not list items in a list fashion. Instead it uses commas to separate the entries.
> 
> (Sorry if it seems I'm picky but just giving the site a going over so you get all the bugs out when time permits.)



If you are going that way I just checked in Windows 7 Beta with IE 8 Beta and it looks fine. I am running Windows 7 Beta in VMWare Workstation. It also works in Firefox in this configuration.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

kkwd said:
			
		

> If you are going that way I just checked in Windows 7 Beta with IE 8 Beta and it looks fine. I am running Windows 7 Beta in VMWare Workstation.



Weird seems to work now without compatibility settings.

 :-\


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Mike some of the text below the board headings is not readable as they are the same colour as the background.

Example:

Milnet.ca Admin 
*For announcements, suggestions, problems, and comments about this site*.

Bolded text is not readable.


----------



## kkwd

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Seems that some of the info we inputed into the profiles no longer exist.



It seems sections you don't fill in no longer show up as a heading with a blank space after it. It looks like the Milnet.ca template hasn't been applied yet for all the headings specific to this forum.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> blah, don't like the new colour schem Mike.



Much better now Mike


----------



## PanaEng

What I have found is that the pages are very slow to load - maybe it is my firewall - but most loads seem to wait on "bid.openx.net"

*** update, seems fine now, maybe it was the firewall here. *****

The rest is less important to me.

cheers and thanks for all your effort.

Frank


----------



## Galahad

Definitely coming together, keep up the good work!


----------



## GAP

Getting there....love the color of the main headings....easy to read and notice..


----------



## Kirkhill

Mike, concur with response on efforts to date.

I particularly appreciate the white on green text.  Much easier to read than the old black on green.   My eyes thank you.  My optometrist doesn't.


----------



## midget-boyd91

Mike, as someone who is not a big fan of the whole "change" thing, I have only one thing to say at the moment.

 During the withdrawl fom *army*.ca, I naturally had to check *milnet*.ca to see if I could get my fix in a different form... I noticed that while viewing a thread on *milnet*, it appears in the same green colour as *army*.ca normally would.... this is just to let you know, in the case that you were unaware.



Oddball


----------



## Corey Darling

So much faster!

before what ever changes occurred, i found army.ca to be the slowest forum i frequent. Much better now 

I also like the new green.


----------



## turbonium

Just a small question, 
why use a Release Candidate for production? 

The forums fell faster even on this slow connection halfway around the world. 

but hey, at least the forums work and I can start reading again.


----------



## GAP

Kirkhill said:
			
		

> Mike, concur with response on efforts to date.
> 
> I particularly appreciate the white on green text.  Much easier to read than the old black on green.   My eyes thank you.  My optometrist doesn't.



ditto


----------



## PMedMoe

May just be a fluke today but when posting, a lot of the buttons above the text box (bold, underline, url, etc) are not working.


----------



## leroi

Mike,

Under "Admin," the "Army.ca Subscription" info is empty.

Not sure if you're aware of this.

leroi


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Thanks all... Some of these I knew about, some I didn't, so it's very helpful.

I've been knocking a few items off the list here and there... soon we'll get to the point where it's shrinking instead of growing. 

turbonium, it's a valid question (about using an RC in production), and the answer is complicated. In part because I'm that kind of guy who can't sit still, in part because I knew the work required would be significant and wanted to get started, and in part because I saw an opportunity and took it. It's also a reasonable way to get fixes into the final build rather than waiting for the first maintenance release.

I have no doubt it will be painful at times, but I'm hoping the resulting benefits will be worth it.

Unfortunately, for everyone who noticed a speed improvement, I'm not convinced it's related... our biggest speed bottleneck is still the network connection, so any database or software improvements will probably be difficult to detect.


----------



## Kebel

I can confirm the pages load a lot faster now. I'm sad to read it might not be related to the update tho. 

Mike, will you be able to import the content of custom fields (moc, exp etc..) or we will have to do it manually?

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Marshall

Just wondering why in the user list it states things such as; Google, MSN, etc and with a number beside them.

I do not remember that being there, but correct me if I am wrong. 

EDIT: Guessing they are what the statistics refer to as SPIDERS, whatever that is  ;D


----------



## George Wallace

Just PM'ed a couple of members, and was unable to address them both in one PM, but had to send two.  Looks like the option to cc and bcc are not available also.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Not a priority, but when I attach a file to a posting, the file name doesn't show up in the white rectangular box after I click it from "Browse".  When I post, though, the attachments *are* there.  When you can is OK, given your frantic workload - thanks.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Kebel,

I'm shooting for an automatic load of the old custom profile data... we still have it, I just have to link it.  Marshall, you're right about the searchbots, that's one of the new features... now we can tell when they're ganging up on us. George, there should be an "Add BCC" link just to the right of the PM "To" box. Clicking that will add a BCC field. To CC someone, just add them to the existing "To" box, comma separated.

Tony, you're right... and the field acts differently too! The text is there, just white on white. Clicking on the textbox opens the browse dialog again.


----------



## George Wallace

Not seeing those buttons.  May be the system I am on. 

Smilies don't work for me either, so I can't make a frown.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Not seeing those buttons.  May be the system I am on.
> 
> Smilies don't work for me either, so I can't make a frown.



So you are not seeing the fol screen?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Ahhhh, right... It's the DIN web scrubbers at work again. On the old version I had to manually make some changes to allow PMs to work at all... looks like they work "better" out of the gate in this version, but some functionality is still blocked.


----------



## Kat Stevens

Is there a reason that profiles have been pared down to bare minimum info, or just a glitch?


----------



## George Wallace

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Is there a reason that profiles have been pared down to bare minimum info, or just a glitch?



It is a new format.  If you look you will see that there are now tabs to access more.


----------



## Kat Stevens

Ah, seen....stupid mess tins.


----------



## George Wallace

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> So you are not seeing the fol screen?



Nope.  Those extra buttons are missing.  I can see the Smilies/epicons but can not attach them.   I can only highlight one letter in the Post Box, so cutting and pasting don't work......I am back to using long hand...... ;-)


----------



## Nfld Sapper

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Nope.  Those extra buttons are missing.  I can see the Smilies/epicons but can not attach them.   I can only highlight one letter in the Post Box, so cutting and pasting don't work......I am back to using long hand...... ;-)



Ah and here is the reason lol



			
				Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Ahhhh, right... It's the DIN web scrubbers at work again. On the old version I had to manually make some changes to allow PMs to work at all... looks like they work "better" out of the gate in this version, but some functionality is still blocked.



 ;D


----------



## Bzzliteyr

From a DIN compouter (during my lunch hour, of course)  I can't seem to click on the tabs above my profile.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

There are double arrows (<<) to the top right of the profile box... if you click those it turns you to the old format. Can you see those?

Note that the << is hard to see - the style/background colour/whatever is all wrong for it.


----------



## Bzzliteyr

Seen.  Mousing over it did nothing for me so in my internet saavy ways, I avoided it so as not to create any problems.


----------



## kkwd

The custom signature at the bottom of member's replies seems to be taking over and overshadowing the message itself. Is this common or just my machine setup?


----------



## George Wallace

kkwd said:
			
		

> The custom signature at the bottom of member's replies seems to be taking over and overshadowing the message itself. Is this common or just my machine setup?



It is the same for me, but then it emphasises the point   ;-)


----------



## observor 69

Home Page, highlight Forums, move pointer down to Air -Force.ca, click on it and I get sent to the top of the Forum page.
Previously the new page would open at the Air Force.ca location.

Thanks Mike


----------



## PMedMoe

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> There are double arrows (<<) to the top right of the profile box... if you click those it turns you to the old format. Can you see those?
> 
> Note that the << is hard to see - the style/background colour/whatever is all wrong for it.



Decided I'd wait until I got home to verify it wasn't just the DWAN computer but pressing the double arrows (<<) brings me to a page with the same info and side bars for posts and stats, but some of the main page stuff is missing (rank, time in military, etc).


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Baden Guy, the Air-Force.ca forums link is now fixed up (along with the others). Haven't figured out the sig thing yet so I'll add it to the list.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

I can't see these overpowering sigs... can someone point me to an example?


----------



## kkwd

Try here http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/48893.3765.html Look at reply #3766. The font face and size of the message and signature look identical to me. I believe the font size was smaller before as I had to squint to read it.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

OK, that I get... and agree with. I thought the sig was actually overflowing or something. Been a long day I guess.


----------



## PMedMoe

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Been a long day I guess.



Geez, Mike, take a break!!  You deserve it!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Signatures are looking better, I think...


----------



## kkwd

They most certainly are, I have to squint again.  ;D


----------



## leroi

It just keeps getting better and better ...

I see _Army.ca Subscriptions _ is good to go now (nudge, nudge,   )

Thank you Mr. Bobbitt!


----------



## Nfld Sapper

251 Guests, 65 Users (3 Buddies, 14 Spiders, 6 Hidden) 

Like the new tracking software


----------



## GAP

I just went to the Black gorilla Army thread, and like the path to this thread above it is black on green.....comes across as a smear, unreadable unless you highlight it....

Army.ca Forums > The Mess > Radio Chatter > Topic: Black Gorilla Army


----------



## RangerRay

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Is there a reason that profiles have been pared down to bare minimum info, or just a glitch?





			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> It is a new format.  If you look you will see that there are now tabs to access more.



I still only see the bare minimum info in profiles.  Was other information in profiles removed?

The text was also really small.  I'm on Firefox, if that makes a difference.

Thanks!


----------



## Takeniteasy

Hi Mike; not sure if you have encountered this yet but when I try to add a second photo to a post it does not give me a second box to add file. I will just add text items as they come and know you are working hard at getting everything in order.
Andrew


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Ray, there's now a drop-down menu at the top of the Profile page which allows you to select additional info. You can click the << on the upper right to go back to the old format.

Ironman, there should be a "(more attachments)" link next to the first attach browse button. Clicking that will add a second (and third and fourth) attach option. Some options may not work when connecting from the DIN, as certain javascript is yanked out by the security tools used by DND. This may be a casualty of that.


----------



## Takeniteasy

Thanks Mike; should have thought of that. I tried on my non-public and the extra file tab works here. Thanks


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Mike, noticed that every now and then errors on the pages force IE 8 RC1 to show army.ca in compatibility mode.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Thanks... are there any details when this occurs?


----------



## kratz

I noticed when using the Spell Check, the buttons' text is white on white background. Here is a link to a <a href="http://s111.photobucket.com/albums/n156/kratz_orca/kratz%20pics/?action=view&current=Navyca_ScreenShot.gif" target="_blank"><img src="http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n156/kratz_orca/kratz%20pics/Navyca_ScreenShot.gif" border="0" alt="Photobucket">screen shot</a> if it helps.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Thanks... are there any details when this occurs?



No there is isn't Mike.


----------



## RangerRay

Hi Mike,

When I go to the profile tab and look at the Summary, the only information that comes up is:

Posts:
Gender: 
Age:  
Location:
Date Registered:
Last Active:
Local Time:
Language:

The only other information available are stats and previous posts.  Is there a setting that I need to click to get to work?

Thanks.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Hi Ray,

What info are you looking for?

kratz, thanks for the info, I'll add that one to the list.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Mike I get this error at times while posting.

The following error or errors occurred while posting this message: 
Your session timed out while posting. Please try to re-submit your message.


----------



## 1feral1

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> There are double arrows (<<) to the top right of the profile box... if you click those it turns you to the old format. Can you see those?
> 
> Note that the << is hard to see - the style/background colour/whatever is all wrong for it.



This feature is not working for me, as I would like the old profile info back if possible. Am I doing something wrong??

"there's now a drop-down menu at the top of the Profile page which allows you to select additional info. You can click the << on the upper right to go back to the old format."


Regards,

Wes


----------



## George Wallace

Navigation bar is hard to read, unless you move your cursor over it:

" Army.ca Forums > The Orderly Room > Milnet.ca Admin "


----------



## PMedMoe

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Navigation bar is hard to read, unless you move your cursor over it:
> 
> " Army.ca Forums > The Orderly Room > Milnet.ca Admin "



And there's still not one at the bottom of the pages.  :-\


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Those last 2 are already on the list:

* Breadcrumbs are hard to read (black)
* Breadcrumbs are at top of page only



Wes, there should be "Profile Info" and "Modify Profile" in a red tab at the top when you view your profile. You can hover over those to see additional options. To get back to the old format, just click on the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 image to the upper right.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Mike I think WES might be asking about the custom info from the previous version of the profiles.

Mil Experience, etc etc.

I know that is on your list somewhere.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Ah, right... that's on the list too:

* Custom fields missing (rank, unit, MOC, Mil Exp)


----------



## Nfld Sapper

lol some talent, tinkering in the server and able to take a pic 



 ;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Mike I think you already addressed this but if not, there is alot of space between the end of time logged in and the start of the forums section as seen in the attached pic.


----------



## PMedMoe

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> May just be a fluke today but when posting, a lot of the buttons above the text box (bold, underline, url, etc) are not working.



Turns out, these are still not operating on my work computer but they're fine from my home one.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Thanks for the image Sapper, it looks a bit different for me (ads and all...) so it's good to see it in a different light. Still working the kinks on that one unfortunately.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

I see the custom fields of the profiles are back.

Thank's Mike.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Personal Milpoints page working, but Milpoints statistics page not.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

A couple of links in the rainbow post are now broken as a result of the site upgrade for some reason and are marked in red.

Welcome to Army.ca. Here are some reading references that are core to how Army.ca operates. I strongly recommend you take a moment to read through these to give you a better sense for the environment here. It will help you avoid the common pitfalls which can result in miscommunication and confusion. For those that choose not to read, their actions often lead to warnings being issued or even permanent bans.

Army.ca Conduct Guidelines: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Tone and Content on Army.ca: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/51970.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Frequently Asked Questions - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/41136.0.html

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html
Army.ca Wiki Recruiting FAQ - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Frequently_Asked_Questions

Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977
Army Fitness Manual, see http://www.army.dnd.ca/2field_engineers/images/B-GL-382-003-PT-001.pdf
Infantry Specific FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

CFAT practice test - http://64.254.158.112/pdf/preparing_for_aptitude_test_en.pdf

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Google search of Army.ca - http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=+site%3Aarmy.ca+%22search+term%22&btnG=Search&meta= (follow the link then replace "search term" with what you are looking for)

Army.ca wiki pages  
 - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Main_Page




Do YOU Wonder why we have 117 Plus Pages Here ? 




To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Thanks the stats page is now fixed up.


----------



## Marshall

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Thanks the stats page is now fixed up.



Was the site just down for a tad or was it just me?


----------



## leroi

Mr. Bobbitt,

The mission failed; I tried three times to enter script in the calender.

Anyway, I noticed the text is in my Milpoint log for 20 points. ;D

leroi


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Actually, the last one worked... have a look at the calendar!


----------



## leroi

8)


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Mike every now and then I get this error on the pages.

Webpage error details

User Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 8.0; Windows NT 6.0; Trident/4.0; SLCC1; .NET CLR 2.0.50727; Media Center PC 5.0; .NET CLR 1.1.4322; InfoPath.2; OfficeLiveConnector.1.3; OfficeLivePatch.1.3; .NET CLR 3.5.30729; .NET CLR 3.0.30618)
Timestamp: Mon, 16 Feb 2009 01:03:59 UTC


Message: 'null' is null or not an object
Line: 274
Char: 3
Code: 0
URI: http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/Themes/default/scripts/xml_topic.js


----------



## Blackadder1916

Is it just me, but none of the formatting buttons (bold, italics, underline, etc) or smileys are working.  Also, spell check is not functioning.

Edited to add

When posting a message with an attachment, the message icon (that precedes the Subject heading) now defaults to a paperclip (which isn't in the icon list) instead of the Milnet shield.


----------



## PMedMoe

Not sure if this is a result of the upgrade or the recent outage we experienced (are experiencing?) but I am not able to post from my work computer (DWAN) at all.  After the upgrade, I was able to post, even though some of the buttons above the text box did not work.  Since the weekend, whenever I try to post from work I get an error message.

Even from home, I hit post and as I watch the page try to load, I open a new tab, open the forum and there's my post while the other page is still loading.  I also mentioned that on this thread.


----------



## kkwd

I was credited with one hour of online time in 32 minutes. Is this related to the upgrade or something else?
2009-02-18 17:02:50	kkwd	20	Congratulations! You've been online for 1,073 Hours!
2009-02-18 16:30:19	kkwd	20	Congratulations! You've been online for 1,072 Hours!

I just got another hour in 44 minutes.
2009-02-18 17:46:01	kkwd	20	Congratulations! You've been online for 1,074 Hours!


----------



## McG

Spell Check screen comes up blank as per attached image.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Spell check should be un-blankified. That's the technical term.


----------



## FastEddy

[quote author=[color=black][/color]
[/quote]

Mike, 

Just a note (this is typing white script on a pale green background) why ???
Plus for the last three or four days log ons and notices on Email have timed out and could not get on.
This time very slow logging on and get Forum and Logging in
Not my PC, no problems on other Sites and Pages.
P.S. not complaining just letting you know whats happening.

Cheers. ED


----------



## aesop081

Moving to and from the main page is slow. Once into the threads its fine. I cant seem to use any smileys unless i input them manualy with the keyboard.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Thanks guys... I've had sporadic reports of problems logging in (white screen) from a couple people but can't seem to reproduce the problem or find any indication of it. If you've see that, please let me know! There may be a pattern here... (such as being a subscriber!)


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Thanks guys... I've had sporadic reports of problems logging in (white screen) from a couple people but can't seem to reproduce the problem or find any indication of it. If you've see that, please let me know! There may be a pattern here... (such as being a subscriber!)



Haven't had that problem yet, then again I got my login set to always stay logged in.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Strange reload for me Mike.


----------



## dangerboy

I am getting the same thing using IE on a DWAN computer


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Try it now... you caught me mid-change.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Should have figured that Mike.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

No, don't hesitate to report problems... I'd rather know and not need to than need to and not know.


----------



## dangerboy

I do not know if this is a problem or not but when I have no new unread posts the board and sub-board list is coming up twice.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Bah... that's fallout from having the breadcrumbs on the bottom now.


----------



## Old Sweat

Mike

I am still getting the white screen for the main page. However I can check in very easily using the unread posts page.


----------



## ModlrMike

Mike,

I don't know if this has been reported... but when I change my avatar in my profile, the changes don't stick. I've tried to physically change the avatar image, and link to an image off site. Both have failed and the original image is still displayed.


----------



## Michael OLeary

Am I the only one seeing this (see pic).  I'm using Firefox 3.0.3 on Ubuntu.


----------



## PMedMoe

Nope, I get that one, too.  On the Unread threads and when posting a reply, I get a "double" banner.


----------



## PMedMoe

kkwd said:
			
		

> I was credited with one hour of online time in 32 minutes. Is this related to the upgrade or something else?
> 2009-02-18 17:02:50	kkwd	20	Congratulations! You've been online for 1,073 Hours!
> 2009-02-18 16:30:19	kkwd	20	Congratulations! You've been online for 1,072 Hours!
> 
> I just got another hour in 44 minutes.
> 2009-02-18 17:46:01	kkwd	20	Congratulations! You've been online for 1,074 Hours!



I have something similar with regards to my subscription renewal:

2009-02-13 15:16:32 PMedMoe 300 Purchased Milnet.ca Subscription Renewal 
2009-02-13 15:05:49 PMedMoe 300 Purchased Milnet.ca Subscription Renewal 
2009-02-13 15:00:26 PMedMoe 300 Purchased Milnet.ca Subscription Renewal 
2009-02-13 14:57:14 PMedMoe 300 Purchased Milnet.ca Subscription Renewal 
2009-02-13 14:55:48 PMedMoe 300 Purchased Milnet.ca Subscription Renewal 
2009-02-13 14:55:02 PMedMoe 300 Purchased Milnet.ca Subscription Renewal 
2009-02-13 14:54:39 PMedMoe 300 Purchased Milnet.ca Subscription Renewal 
2009-02-13 14:54:26 PMedMoe 300 Purchased Milnet.ca Subscription Renewal


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Moe,

That was my fault. the subscription renewal script ran amok for a bit and so PayPal kept retrying... every time it did you got more points. 

ModlrMike, it's likely a cache issue... the image always has the same location (http://army.ca/forums/avatars/User-Uploaded/avatar_19024.png) and often browsers - or even the networking gear between the site and you - will cache the old image, thinking it hasn't changed. Often a Shift-reload or CTRL-refresh will do the trick.

Michael, you're seeing a genuine problem alright... when I added the breadcrumbs back to the bottom, they now appear twice at the top in some cases. It's a bug in the software unfortunately.


----------



## Journeyman

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Moe,
> 
> That was my fault. the subscription renewal script ran amok for a bit and so PayPal kept retrying... every time it did you got more points.
> *......and you contributed $240 to keep the site up and running/improving*



Thanks Moe; You rock  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Thanks Moe; You rock  ;D



A more appropriate response would be:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





but thank you, thank you very much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On a side note, I wondered why my VISA bill was so high!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Heheh, luckily the hiccup was just PayPal trying to inform the site that payment had been made... the actual payment went through just the once.


----------



## Bzzliteyr

Sure it did....


----------



## JBG

I received the e-mail below, and there was no corresponding forum post:

Topic reply: Guess the lyrics (Just for fun)Monday, February 23, 2009 7:33 AM
From: "Army.ca Forums" <Army@Army.ca>View contact details To: ch11lawyer@yahoo.ca

A reply has been posted to a topic you are watching by PMedMoe.

View the reply at: http://Forums.Army.ca/forums/threads/84208.new;topicseen#new

Unsubscribe to this topic by using this link: http://Forums.Army.ca/forums/index.php?action=notify;topic=84208.0

The text of the reply is shown below:
Quote from: JBG on Yesterday at 23:53:44
Oops.

How about this one:

It's not time to make a change, just sit back, take it easy..."?

Father and Son - Cat Stevens

Try this:  "I will hear you in the sound of the waves."

Regards,
The Army.ca Forums Team.


----------



## PMedMoe

JBG, that's because I deleted my post.  I was going to comment that the lyrics game had been done already and just decided not to bother.  Sorry.


----------



## JBG

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> JBG, that's because I deleted my post.  I was going to comment that the lyrics game had been done already and just decided not to bother.  Sorry.


Is there a lyrics' game thread?


----------



## PMedMoe

JBG said:
			
		

> Is there a lyrics' game thread?



PM inbound.


----------



## George Wallace

Spell Check can't spell.

I made a mistake in typing too fast and spelled "Capital" as "CAPTIAL" and it was acceptable in the dictionary for this program.

It doesn't pick it up as wrong here either.   :-\


----------



## kkwd

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Spell Check can't spell.
> 
> I made a mistake in typing too fast and spelled "Capital" as "CAPTIAL" and it was acceptable in the dictionary for this program.
> 
> It doesn't pick it up as wrong here either.   :-\



I just rely on the red underlining of the words as I type them as seen in Word. It works, I guess, anyway, I haven't had any complaints of my spelling.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

George,

All caps words are not spell checked, they're assumed to be acronyms or incoherent ranting.


----------



## George Wallace

Ah!


----------



## geo

Mike,
While trying to make edits, underline, Hughlight in preview mode..... 
I try to select a range - but can't highlight it... have to go Edit, select all from the Windows explorer function line.... and even then, the buttons in the preview mode do not depress


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

geo,

It's the DIN's javascript blockers at play again... The post/edit window uses a fair amount of javascript to make the buttons and dynamic editing work, but much of that is blocked at the DIN's perimeter. As a result, the features behind the javascript don't work when you're on a DIN computer... most of the time anyway.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Mike I get the fol error when checking the chat room.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Hmmm... seems like chat only works when you go there from army.ca:

http://army.ca/php/chat.php

Going there through Navy.ca etc. doesn't seem to work. That's about as far as I can take the troubleshooting tonight...


----------



## Nfld Sapper

I get a big old green screen of nothing after chat loads  :-\


----------



## Nfld Sapper

works now lol


----------



## kratz

I always log in through Navy.ca. I can NOT log into chat since the upgrade. Since the upgrade, the only time I view the Navy.ca colour theme is on the home page. All other pages are the green on green on white...*OH SHEETE!!!* It's Army..... :nod: :nod: :nod:


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Chat via Navy.ca may be working now... (at least in my tests) Can someone confirm?

Everything's Army green for the moment, but it's on the list.


----------



## Journeyman

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Everything's Army green ....



...and god is in his heaven, and all is well with the world   ;D


----------



## kratz

Thank you for the chat Mike. It's working on this end now.


----------



## GAP

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Chat via Navy.ca may be working now... (at least in my tests) Can someone confirm?
> 
> Everything's Army green for the moment, but it's on the list.



and....there's a problem with this?


----------



## Edward Campbell

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> It's not my new colour scheme, it's the forum default... Now for the lengthy task of recreating that old familiar green... and blue, and grey and other blue. Yikes.



The biggest problem, for me, is the white text in the pale green quote box; it is very, very hard to read - barely readable at all in long quotes.

It would look much better in e.g. black:



			
				Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> It's not my new colour scheme, it's the forum default... Now for the lengthy task of recreating that old familiar green... and blue, and grey and other blue. Yikes.



Another, lesser problem is that _*attached*_* pictures appear, for me anyway, over on the right side of the screen.  This appears to be common for Chrome, Firefox and IE8(RC1).

----------
* Not _*embedded*_ using the [img ]_____[ /img] thingy - those pictures appear as they should.


----------



## Bzzliteyr

this morning all pages are coming up strangely centered....


----------



## Michael OLeary

Mike, can we increase the font size in the quote boxes within posts?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Mike, can we increase the font size in the quote boxes within posts?



Done, and the colours match Edward's request.


----------



## Michael OLeary

Much better, thanks.


----------



## Edward Campbell

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Done, and the colours match Edward's request.



Thanks, Mike; you've gone a ways towards solving my eye strain problem.


----------



## kratz

Post of anyone else are ok for me, but when I view my own posts some are off centre and some are normal. Is this an upgrade item or my system?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

kratz, I haven't seen that before... any pattern to when/how it occurs? Anyone else seeing something similar?


----------



## Marshall

Hey, 

Not sure if its just me or it just has not been prioritized high. But..

The Milnet skin is still the Army.ca skin when on the boards section, is it ever going back to the gray format? Or is it staying like this. Not a big deal, just was wondering.


----------



## George Wallace

Marshall said:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> Not sure if its just me or it just has not been prioritized high. But..
> 
> The Milnet skin is still the Army.ca skin when on the boards section, is it ever going back to the gray format? Or is it staying like this. Not a big deal, just was wondering.



Read Reply #128 and the answer in Reply # 129.


----------



## Marshall

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Read Reply #128 and the answer in Reply # 129.



Ah righteo. Spoke too soon. Thank you.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

It will go back to the old format... however with the next update, there will be a significant change to the style so I'm holding off making some changes now to avoid having to make them twice.


----------



## McG

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> ... with the next update ...


There's more coming?!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Bits and pieces here and there.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

What's up with the giant quotetation marks in the quote box as seen below?



			
				Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Bits and pieces here and there.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

It indicates quoted material.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

:clown:

 ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

OK, the per-site colours are back... except the graphics for the bars and tabs.


----------



## Lil_T

I kinda like the mix of blue and green on the navy page   ;D


----------



## Fiver

The grey and green is much better in my opinion


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

The "chat sounds" seem to be missing in the chat room...


----------



## JBoyd

It looks like the mute settings for the chat sounds are backwards, unless you have 'mute all' checked in sound options you will not hear any of the sounds. 

As well, 0's still have spaces around them, and the chat censor is also not working


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

JBoyd said:
			
		

> and the chat censor is also not working



This is true, I should give myself crap for what I typed in there. :nod:


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Yes, the censor is most definitely broken... but not as bad as it was the other day, where each number was actually replaced with a word that was supposed to be censored... so posting a phone number would seem like a Chris Rock monologue. I "fixed" that by turning off the censor for now... It's not great, but it'll have to 3'ing do for now.


----------



## JBoyd

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> I "fixed" that by turning off the censor for now... It's not great, but it'll have to 3'ing do for now.



LOL yes no censor is better then what was there... and I know f0x appreciates it as well  :nod:

It was like a re-run of George Carlin's 7 words in there that day


----------



## f0x

JBoyd said:
			
		

> LOL yes no censor is better then what was there... and I know f0x appreciates it as well  :nod:
> 
> It was like a re-run of George Carlin's 7 words in there that day



Yes, I sincerely do.... although it was sort of amusing to have a very specific piece of the female anatomy in my name.


----------



## PMedMoe

What happened to the "How Much Time Have You Wasted" Link?  Here's mine:

Birthday	        (39 Years, 99 Days, 14 Hours, 10 Minutes ago)
Date Registered	1969-12-31 (39 Years, 99 Days, 14 Hours, 10 Minutes ago)
Total Time Logged In	0 Day, 0 Hour, 0 Minute
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here	100 %
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration	0 %
% Of Your Life Online In Total	0 %
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time)	0
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time)	0
Cost of a Subscription (per hour)	$0 *

Now, as much as I'd like to turn back time, that info is *not* correct!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Thanks Moe... still some fallout from the upgrade! It's fixed now though...


----------



## PMedMoe

So it is!  Thanks!  Although, I did like being younger for a while......  ^-^


----------



## dangerboy

Is it just me or did the header bar change?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

It did! Small changes, but always changing.


----------



## military granny

Can anyone tell me why the navigation bar on the top of my pages has turned from the nice Army green to kind of a puke green. Sorry guys if this a new color scheme but is there a way I can change it back?


----------



## geo

Didn't notice... might be your screen.

HOWEVER, there appears to be some changes in how the top menu bar works.  The toolbar is more "pull down" than it was before - and there is a bit of transparency to the various boxes... might that be it ?


----------



## military granny

I'm not sure Geo but I have the most god awful green color there.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

The new menu should be the same colour as the old... but maybe it's not rendering properly in all browsers... which browser are you using?


----------



## military granny

Hi Mike
I'm using Mozilla.


----------



## kkwd

It seems the colour is called olive. I checked the page source and "headerbgcolor="#808000" shows. I looked it up and found  this. This looks like the colour the menu is in my Firefox browser as well as IE 7.


----------



## military granny

That's it kkwd
Now is there any way to fix it?


----------



## JBG

Not working in IE8 without using "compatibility view".


----------



## PMedMoe

So the drop-down menu is now following down the page as you scroll?  Sorry, but that's annoying.  :-\


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Yes, yes it is...


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Don't like being followed? 

As for the menu colour, it's the same as the old one! http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=83921.0;attach=26885;image 

Still, if it's difficult to read I can look at alternatives.


----------



## GAP

Being able to switch it on and off would be helpful....

How about a 1 second delay of cursor over dropdown menu headings...everytime my cursor passes over the menus they drop down, but don't disappear right away, thus interfer with what you are reading...


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

GAP, I've tried... I can't seem to change the current menu open/close delay times. I'll keep tinkering though, thanks for the feedback.


----------



## GAP

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> GAP, I've tried... I can't seem to change the current menu open/close delay times. I'll keep tinkering though, thanks for the feedback.



Maybe you didn't change anything, but whatever is is, now the menu's still drop down, but they now disappear quickly unless you stay on them....thanks


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Actually I think I did just figure it out... menus are slower to appear and faster to disappear. Let me know if the current timings need to be tweaked.

THanks
Mike


----------



## GAP

Perfect!!


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Every time I try to get the view all in a thread I get this error.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

And the last couple of screen shots


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Which thread is it? It may be mod_security (our web server guard dog) shutting you down because it considers the action 'suspicious'.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

was in the radio chatter thread.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/85265.0.html

EDITED TO ADD

But I have had this error in other threads too.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Yep, it's the security sofware. One of the "suspicious" things it looks for is very large responses from the server. Specifically, any page that is over 512k of HTML is considered too large, and will be denied. Among other things, this prevents the possibility that an attacker could trick the server into sending out the entire database. I've trimmed down the "all pages" setting so that it won't allow such large responses.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Good to know, thx Mike.


----------



## dangerboy

I am getting the error where it says I am in Army.ca Chat when I am not. I went in there last night to check it out and the system seems to think I am still in.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

What?! I've been chatting with you for the last hour!

Not really.  I saw you in earlier, but it timed out. Looks like it saves your chat 'presence' long after you exit. I'll have to check that out... thanks.


----------



## JBoyd

It has been saving chat presence's forever (I believe even back before the forum upgrade). It always seems to keep the name of the person that was last logged into chat, so often someone will go in the room to chat with someone they think is there and when they log in they will see a logout message of the last person. Never thought this was a huge issue so I personally never mentioned it (kind of got used to it lol)


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

JBoyd said:
			
		

> It has been saving chat presence's forever (I believe even back before the forum upgrade). It always seems to keep the name of the person that was last logged into chat, so often someone will go in the room to chat with someone they think is there and when they log in they will see a logout message of the last person. Never thought this was a huge issue so I personally never mentioned it (kind of got used to it lol)



Agreed, unless one actually logs out of chat it appears that the person is still there on the main forum, but logs itself out the moment one logs into chat.

Mike, this has always been thus........


----------



## dapaterson

Having some DWAN/PM issues today - geting an HTTP 501 error (Not Implemented) when I hit send.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Just once, or are you still unable to send? A 501 does sound like maybe the DND filters were wreaking havoc with the pm or the response back from the server once you submitted it...


----------



## dapaterson

The message did not go through.  Today, however, the Gods of the DWAN have smiled and blessed me with their benevolence - check your PMs for proof...


----------



## kratz

Normally I have left my profile logged in "forever". For the past while (3 weeks), I have found account being automatically logged out of Milnet increasingly more often. Sometimes multiple times in a row. 

At first I thought it was my connection, my use of IE8 or system upgrades being performed, so I waited. I even changed my password and that has not solved anything. Adding to the issue is a lag in the final few items loading on each page.

Is anyone else having similar problems?


----------



## traviss-g

I have not been logged out, but yes I have the lag issue. I do not have the same problem on other forums but it is not a huge deal. Except on the odd occasion it take about 5-7min to load every page, only on this forum, it happened to me last night but it doesn't happen often so I think I can learn to live with it... I guess. It might just be a sign from god telling me to get the **** off the forum for awhile  :. Thanks for the awesome forum! :nod:

Travis


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

I haven't observed the logout problem, but I've definiely observed the lag. The problem is that our 'pipe' is pretty much maxed out, and it can't be increased in it's current location. I'm looking into the feasability of a couple of options, including moving the current server or hosting the data elsewhere.


----------



## traviss-g

The lag is not that big a problem, for me at least. Like I said it rarely happens to me, and when it does I usually just log off for a while...give my eyes a rest, or if I really want to see whatever it is I clicked on, I can wait it out. I am a patient person...for the most part. It just takes me back to the days when we first got the internet and it was dial-up and made that annoying noise...mmmmmm, nostalgia. Thanks again for the forum, keep it up!

Thanks, 
Travis


----------



## pmath

After attempting to post, send pm's and modify my profile, I was receiving messages along the lines of 'Session timed out. Log out and try again.' or 'Session authentication failed. Please try again.' 
I tried logging out numerous times and couldn't after receiving more errors. 

After some troubleshooting, I realized that you can't be signed in simultaneously on two different browsers (I was using Safari and Firefox). 
Just thought I'd give the heads up. Seems obvious now  ;D


----------



## George Wallace

MS IE8 really is annoying and with its "Compatibility View" BS and "Compatibility popup buttons" covering other link buttons is really problematic.

There are instances that pages do not load completely, yet MS says "DONE"..........Yeah DONE my ______!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

George... IE8 should now be working fine, compatibility view or not. Let me know if you're still struggling though. (That one was a tough one... took me way too long to figure out!)


----------



## PMedMoe

I wasn't sure if this should be posted here or not as I don't htink it's due to the upgrade.

Does anyone else see posts like this, where the post is below the line?


----------



## George Wallace

Does it change if you refresh the page?


----------



## PMedMoe

No, it doesn't.  
If you go to his profile and look at his posts, when listed they look normal but when you click on the link to the actual thread, they are all like that.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=profile;area=showposts;u=31213


----------



## George Wallace

____________________________________________________________________________
That's a good one.  Wonder what he is running for software at home?  Or is his posting style like this?


----------



## George Wallace

Nope!  All the "Enters" and "_____________'s" just makes two lines appear.


----------



## PMedMoe

Okay, your post #203 is just like his.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Heheh, George did that one on purpose. 

Moe, I noticed the broweser on that system is pretty old... is it a work system (E.G. locked in to that version) or can you upgrade?


----------



## PMedMoe

I'm at work but I don't think it's the system as his posts show up like that on my home computer as well.  No big deal, I just think it's the way he posts, doing what George did on purpose, by mistake.


----------



## George Wallace

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I'm at work but I don't think it's the system as his posts show up like that on my home computer as well.  No big deal, I just think it's the way he posts, doing what George did on purpose, by mistake.



Actually, there is a problem.

I posted as I did on purpose, but you will notice there is a line under the headers still.   On his posts, there is no line there.  It is further down, above his post.  So there is a problem with that extra space still.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

It's a rendering problem, but it renders fine for me in the latest version of IE and Firefox. I think it's because Soldier1stTradesman2nd's name is so long, it slips into the post area, causing it to drop down. I'd bet that if you upped your screen resolution and maximized the browser window, it wouldn't happen.


----------



## PMedMoe

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> It's a rendering problem, but it renders fine for me in the latest version of IE and Firefox. I think it's because Soldier1stTradesman2nd's name is so long, it slips into the post area, causing it to drop down. I'd bet that if you upped your screen resolution and maximized the browser window, it wouldn't happen.



Well, there ya go.  I learned something new today.  Can I go home now?


----------



## dapaterson

Getting 501 errors trying to start a new topic.  Possibly a firewall issue here at work, though.


----------



## GAP

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Getting 501 errors trying to start a new topic.  Possibly a firewall issue here at work, though.



I just started two new topics with no problem....


----------



## Kat Stevens

So you're the one who's hogging all the internet.


----------



## GAP

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> So you're the one who's hogging all the internet.



Just the Western Half.....whathisname's hogging the Eastern end....


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

I'll reboot the server... it's been a while.


----------



## SupersonicMax

Mike, I also encountered the problem described by PMedMoe with my own posts.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

The server hadn't been rebooted in a couple of weeks... that's generally the limit of what we can get out of it, so hopefully it'll be fresh as a spring daisy now.


----------



## SupersonicMax

Here's an image to show you what it is...


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Is that with all of your own posts?


----------



## SupersonicMax

No.  The one with the image is fine.  Here's an other image showing both  ;D

My resolution is maxed out at 1280X1034 and I have a 17" monitor.

EDIT: here's the image...


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Mike I'm getting a Security Certificate Error while rating a post.

I'm using Vista Home Premium 64 bit with IE8.

I got a screen shot but its too big to post, if you want it I can send it to you.

Screen shot attached........


----------



## George Wallace

Take your Screen shot and save it, then open it up with Microsoft Office Picture Manager and use the Edit features compress it to save it as a Website jpg.


----------



## SupersonicMax

Now, on my MacBook (Safari), all the images are stuck in the right margin, out of sight.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Take your Screen shot and save it, then open it up with Microsoft Office Picture Manager and use the Edit features compress it to save it as a Website jpg.



Will do George but just noticed that the screen shot has no usefull info in it other than the IE info bar.......


----------



## George Wallace

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Will do George but just noticed that the screen shot has no usefull info in it other than the IE info bar.......



Better shot next time......  ;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Better shot next time......  ;D



Don't make me come over with my explosives..............

 ;D


----------



## George Wallace

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Don't make me come over with my explosives..............
> 
> ;D



Sorry for the late reply, but please do.  I like to play with explosives, Det Cord and FIB, the odd booby trap and IED.  The neighbours don't take kindly to it, but it is good fun.   >

We can compare Ring Mains.    ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Sapper, thanks for the info... it was enough to let me figure out what's been going on, and the problem should now be resolved... thanks!


----------



## dustinm

I hope I'm the only one who is having massive problems with the anti-Hotlinking image appearing everywhere?


----------



## PMedMoe

Neo Cortex said:
			
		

> I hope I'm the only one who is having massive problems with the anti-Hotlinking image appearing everywhere?



That may not be this site, it may the site you're trying to link to.  I've not had a problem yet.


----------



## dustinm

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> That may not be this site, it may the site you're trying to link to.  I've not had a problem yet.



Sorry, I meant it's appearing on _this_ site. In all sorts of places. As an example:
http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/2578/hotlinkk.jpg

Edit: Also,
http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/3946/hotlink2.jpg

Edit 2: I believe my concern was premature; the problem appears to have gone away.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Neo,

That problem occurs when you load an image via another domain. E.G. not through army/navy/air-force/milnet.ca. The server sends up the 'no hotlinking' image instead, and it gets cached. If you're using the right URL, just force a reload and it should clear up.


----------



## Antoine

First thanks for the hard work, I like the new look of milnet.ca

I am using navy.ca forum. When I write a post, login or write in search, the print appears in black against dark blue, which makes it hard to read, unless I use my cursor to underline everything in white!. 

Also, I have a hard time to read the font in bright yellow for post titles, names, and hyperlinks in navy.ca. I am not color blind accordling to CFRC  

However, overall it is a great upgrade and thanks again !

P.S.: my bad, my post should belong to the thread "in Yet Another Upgrade...."


----------



## forumdood007

I can't seem to read anything. There is yellow text on light backgrounds, dark text on dark backgrounds etc. I can barely make out what I am writing now.....any suggestions???? I don't have this problem on any of the millions of other sites I visit.


----------



## PMedMoe

forumdood007 said:
			
		

> I can't seem to read anything. There is yellow text on light backgrounds, dark text on dark backgrounds etc. I can barely make out what I am writing now.....any suggestions???? I don't have this problem on any of the millions of other sites I visit.



Clear your cookies.  That's what I did this morning.


----------



## AndyRad

one issue i have noticed mike with the new grey layout is that names on the light background (on milnet.ca) are the same shade as the background.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Hi Andy... which names do you mean? I've had a look around but can't find the text in question... maybe because it's hard to see!


----------



## GAP

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Hi Andy... which names do you mean? I've had a look around but can't find the text in question... maybe because it's hard to see!



The user names Mike....I finally had to go to default windows colors to even see who the post was from, unless I highlighted it...


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Heh, that's it! Thanks GAP, you're right they are totally invisible! Let me see what I can do about that.

(Mike)


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Usernames should now be visible.


----------



## GAP

And the Lord said "Let there Be LIGHT!!".................and Mike changed the colors!  ;D


----------



## George Wallace

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Usernames should now be visible.




Oddly enough, it wasn't for this single post......Your name in both the starter of the topic and Author of the Post, is translucent.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Might have taken a couple of loads for you to get the new style sheet info... does it all look OK now?


----------



## mariomike

It's all good, Mike. Thank you!


----------



## dimsum

I couldn't respond to PMs/threads or log out for the past little while.  I use Safari and whenever I try to respond to a PM or thread I get "session timed out while posting - please try to resend", or when I try to log out I get "session verification failed."  

I read something similar but the problem in that case was that two different browsers are up (which isn't the case.)  Sometimes it works if I continuously try to re-post but it's hit and miss.

Thoughts?


----------



## armyvern

Dimsum said:
			
		

> I couldn't respond to PMs/threads or log out for the past little while.  I use Safari and whenever I try to respond to a PM or thread I get "session timed out while posting - please try to resend", or when I try to log out I get "session verification failed."
> 
> I read something similar but the problem in that case was that two different browsers are up (which isn't the case.)  Sometimes it works if I continuously try to re-post but it's hit and miss.
> 
> Thoughts?



I was getting the hang-time around the same time as you were earlier this evening. And have just experienced another in the past few minutes. One browser. Explorer.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Sometimes using the back button or browsing in multiple tabs simultaneously can cause that problem to occur. I haven't noticed any "new" issues in the last couple of weeks, just the same old ones.


----------



## GAP

Not sure if it was just me, but all the posting links were gone when I opened the link today. I relogged back in and they came up. If my login had timed out, why would it still show me logged in?......


----------



## PMedMoe

I don't think this is related to the upgrade as I've only noticed it happening in the last week or so.

In the mornings, I go through the forum, reading all the new posts.  Of course, I use the "Show unread posts..." link after I've gone through the ones showing on the main board.  Usually (during the week anyway) there's a list of maybe 15-20 new posts.

The problem is, I will click on a few of the unread post threads and catch up, but a couple of times this week, several unread posts have disappeared without my having looked at them at all.  For instance, I have a list of 10, look at one and when I go back to unread posts, there's only 2 left.

Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## Edward Campbell

Different issue: this appears to happen only with Army.ca; when I enter text directly into the *Post reply* box my computer's keyboard is, sometimes switched to _Canadian French_ or to _Canadian Multilingual Standard_. I emphasize the "sometimes," it did not happen while I entered this text; as nearly as I can tell it does not happen when I enter text (which is, I admit, a rare event) on other web site or (very often) on other applications on my computer. It does not appear to occur on my Linux box, only the MS _Vista_ box.


----------



## GAP

I'll add to the pile....

Around 9:30-10:00 pm every evening, the loading of pages slowwws right down to about 5 minutes per.....I just assumed is was something running in the background on the server...


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

GAP, have you still noticed the slowdown? Might have been me tinkering... or it might be a backup job running at a bad time.

Edward, is it possible that a key combo is switching languages somehow? I always disable everything but the one language I (arguably) know so I never encounter this... but I understand that sometimes combos like ALT-shift and shift-CAPS LOCK can switch locales on you.

Moe, I haven't seen any missing unread posts... but honestly I don't use that feature too much. Anyone else noticing unread posts marked as read all of a sudden?


----------



## GAP

Yes, it still occuring, generally between 9:30 - 10:30pm. Pages are taking up to 3 minutes to load. 

It is not insurmountable, just annoying. I still think something like a defrag/backup/scan is happening, as it has that feel to it.


----------



## PMedMoe

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Moe, I haven't seen any missing unread posts... but honestly I don't use that feature too much. Anyone else noticing unread posts marked as read all of a sudden?



Well, I was going to say it hadn't happened in a while but there it goes again this morning.  At one point I had approx 12 unread threads, the next click only showed two, the next showed four and the last one, only two again.  It seems to be a work thing.  Same as the "expanding" text box.

Edit to add:  It doesn't really mark them as "read".  If I go into each sub-forum, I can still see the "New" logo by the threads, however, it does take them off the "Show unread posts" list.

Curiouser and curiouser.......


----------



## armyvern

Here's an interesting one that I'm experiencing for about the past hour or so:

When I click on:

Show unread posts since last visit. 

Or

Show new replies to your posts. 

I get nada/nil resp "No Replies" ... although when I enter into a thread, there has indeed been new posts/replies.

Anyone else or just me??

_____________________

Edward: At approx 0330hrs this am, I experienced the same "language change" phenomena that you reported each time I tried to post. I kept switching my keyboard back to "English US", but it automaticly defaulted to "Canadian multi-lingual" when I tried to post here. My facebook etc were all fine. I'm using Windows 7. Wierd.


----------



## PMedMoe

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Anyone else or just me??



Sounds similar to my issue, Vern.


----------



## dangerboy

Having a weird glitch right now.  When I go to show unread posts since last visit it shows it is showing to posts and no matter how many times I read them or click "mark all messages as read" they stay unread.


----------



## dangerboy

dangerboy said:
			
		

> Having a weird glitch right now.  When I go to show unread posts since last visit it shows it is showing to posts and no matter how many times I read them or click "mark all messages as read" they stay unread.



It seems to have fixed itself, things are working ok now.  Must have been a temporary thing, or my computer just being silly.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Sometimes the request to mark messages as read is submitted, but remains pending for a while. I don't know why this happens (the server is not particularly busy) but it usually clears itself up when the requests finally go through.


----------

